# Game And Fish Provides Ice Safety Tips



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Game and Fish Provides Ice Safety Tips*

Anglers and trappers are urged to be aware of ice conditions before venturing out on frozen waters, cautions Nancy Boldt, boat and water safety coordinator for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

"Before going out onto a frozen lake, pond or river, it's important to take safety precautions to reduce the risk of falling through the ice," Boldt said. "Knowing how to judge ice conditions will also help in making a more informed decision."

Boldt cautions recreationists to be aware of snow-covered ice. Snow insulates ice, inhibiting solid ice formation, and makes it difficult to check thickness. Snow also hides cracked, weak and open water areas. "Stay away from cracks, pressure ridges, slushy or darker areas that signify thinner ice, and ice that forms around partially submerged objects, such as trees, brush, embankments or structures," Boldt said.

Ice thickness is not consistent, Boldt mentioned, as it can vary significantly within a few inches. "Ice shouldn't be judged strictly by appearance," she added. "It is always a good idea for anglers to drill test holes as they venture out onto a lake."

Daily changes in temperature cause ice to expand and contract, Boldt said, which affects its strength. "It is always good to talk to people at local bait shops, or other anglers, if you are not familiar with a lake."

The Game and Fish Department recommends the following minimums for travel on clear‑blue lake ice formed under ideal conditions. However, early in the winter Boldt advises doubling these figures to be safe: four inches for a group of people walking single file; five and one‑half to six inches for a snowmobile or all‑terrain vehicle; eight to 12 inches for an automobile; and 12-15 inches for a pickup/truck.

Boldt also suggests wearing a personal flotation device and carrying a cell phone while on the ice. Also, an ice chisel should be used to check ice thickness while moving around, and ice picks or a set of screwdrivers should be carried to pull yourself back on the ice in case you fall through.

If someone falls through the ice, act quickly by calling 911. Attempt to reach the victim with a long pole, board, rope, blanket or snowmobile suit. If that isn't possible, throw the victim a life jacket, empty water jug or other buoyant object. Go to the victim as the last resort. Should this be necessary, a human chain, in which rescuers lie on the ice with each person grasping the feet of the person in front, is an effective technique.

Treat a hypothermia victim by removing wet clothing and replacing it with dry clothing. An effective treatment is to place the victim in a sleeping bag, if available, with another person. Immediately transport the victim to a hospital.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

the sad part about this is you know people will driving on the ice this weekend and someone is going to lose a 30,000 dollar pickup or maybe worse


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Norm, Just talked to a guy at Cenex Bait and Tackle in Garrison. (where I used to work)
People are all ready drivin on at 9 mile, (or 3mile) corner east of garrison on Audabon. 
Its wayyyyyyy to early for that yet, you wont catch me on the ice with a vehicle till theres at LEAST 14" ATV maybe, but not a pickup.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I cant believe people would even risk doing that. I mean do you want lose a pickup or a life for a walleye. I love to ice fish but not that much.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There are some really good spots on Audubon that are within a couple hundred yards from shore. With it being so easy to park and drag a portable out I don't see the need.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

excellent i will be there this weekend!


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

I may be there this weekend. Not exactly sure how things are going to play out yet. Especially with the warm (er) temps and high winds tom.


----------

